# Schlauchboot: Ventil undicht - DIY Reperatur



## chef (12. April 2018)

An meinem Schlauchboot waren nach dem Winter 2 Ventile undicht. Nicht das Ventil ansich, die luft kam an den Rändern durch, da wo es am Schlauch aufliegt. 
Habe mir bei einem Fahrradhändler einen kaputten Schlauch für 0 Euro besorgt. Ventile herausgeschraubt und gereinigt. Aus dem Schlauch mit einer Nagelschere eng anliegende Dichtungsringe geschnitten. Dann alles wieder verschraubt. Bingo, der Laden ist wieder dicht!


----------



## Franky (12. April 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot: Ventil undicht - DIY Reperatur*

Hast Du noch ein wenig Silikonfett? Damit wird das sicherlich 2 Winter länger halten


----------



## chef (19. April 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot: Ventil undicht - DIY Reperatur*

Hmm, bis jetzt absolut dicht!


----------

